# Interview with Canadian Bellator Fighter Sean Pierson



## surfrock66 (Jan 18, 2010)

> Interview with Canadian Bellator Fighting Championships fighter Sean Pierson.


Video source: MMA Spot

The most interesting thing to me is the effects of MMA not being legal in Ontario for fighters training, I never realized what that does to the early record.


----------

